# Tutorial how to make target shooting video's



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

How to make target shooting video's for you tube / slingshot forum


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Good tips. It kind of sets a standard for everyone to do it the same way.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Good tips, Hawk!
I've been doing target vids the way you suggest for quite a while but the small-target tips are very handy.
Real confidence is having a catchbox that's the same size as a target!


----------

